# The chamber of epics



## Ermundo

Come now, one and all to the chamber of epics where you may make and post your own stories about middle earth... i.e you could write a strory about the childhood of Legolas


----------



## Manveru

gosh, it has been ages since i showed my silhuette down in the glittering caves <recalling old times>

now morgoth, say, do we post them (i.e. epics) here in this thread? (sorry, if it makes a silly question, but i think i've lost my touch with these boards - which i loved so much in not-so-long past )

so...


----------



## Arvedui

OK.
I have posted the start in my signature.
Hopefully, there will be a continuation sometime.


----------

